# Question on when to start housebreaking



## livingsea2 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am a very diligent person and want to get the house breaking done asap. The puppy I will be picking up will have just turned 10 weeks. When do you advise starting the house breaking cycle. When are you supposed to be able to walk your puppy? and what should I do now to prepare him for his upcoming training?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You should start housetraining right away-crates work best for this as dogs generally won't go to the bathroom where they sleep.  

You shouldn't go anywhere your dog could come in contact with other dogs or their feces, etc...until your pup has had all its shots. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hopefully your breeder will have started your puppy on housetraining already.

As Lillady said, your puppy will not be able to be walked in areas where other dogs are walked until he has had all his shots, about four months plus two weeks for full immunity. Puppies are at great risk for deadly diseases like parvo in those early weeks. Any immunity left over from nursing is usually killed by those first shots leaving your puppy completely unprotected. 

Puppies should also not be taken to any places other dogs go like pet stores, grooming salons, dog parks, etc. Make sure when you take him to the vet he is either in a carrier or in your arms and don't allow other dogs in the waitng room to sniff him.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

i agree. dont take your pup outside where other pets are before the vet gives the all clear. take your pup for a full check up.....my baby had so many problems to start with i had to wait till he had almost 6 months to take him out. this is an exceptional case but its better to be sure. let your vet decide these things for you. housebreak straight away. the quicker they learn the better. just remember though a pup of 10 weeks probably cant hold there pee for more than 1-2 hours at the most. but getting them in the habit is the most important thing even if you know you are going to have accidents in the beginning.


----------



## livingsea2 (Feb 1, 2008)

thank you all so much for the replys. one more question. I live in a community that is very dog friendly and many, many people here have dogs. So when training it is going to be very hard to pick where a dog has not been. In this circumstance what do you recommend do?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> thank you all so much for the replys. one more question. I live in a community that is very dog friendly and many, many people here have dogs. So when training it is going to be very hard to pick where a dog has not been. In this circumstance what do you recommend do?[/B]


When I live in the city in an apartment, we didn't have a choice either. I just took the pup outside away from the main activity areas (the paths where people walked their dogs). We'd stick to our small area. You just do the best you can.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I live in a dog friendly apartment complex. So, I used a pee pad rather than going outside! I didn't want to take any chances... After he was vaccinated and safe to go outside we used that as well. He knows he potties outside or on the pee pad. They are very intelligent, but make sure you reward! Every time Jax went potty in the right place (whether the potty pad or outside) we praised him and gave him treats, immediately after he finished (didn't want to interrupt mid poo ) We basically threw him a little party every time he finished. 

Also, I made sure he walked to his potty spot, I didn't carry him. I've read somewhere and heard on here that for some reason it helps. 

You want to try to prevent accidents, but if he has them and you don't catch him just clean it up and don't say anything, they don't understand after the fact. If you catch the pup, I always clapped my hands to get his attention and interrupt. Then make him go to the correct place.

Good luck and enjoy your little one! 

Look forward to seeing pics and hearing more about your fluff!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> thank you all so much for the replys. one more question. I live in a community that is very dog friendly and many, many people here have dogs. So when training it is going to be very hard to pick where a dog has not been. In this circumstance what do you recommend do?[/B]


Can you pad train on a patio for now? That way you can fully graduate you pup to the outdoors when all of the shots are complete. Good Luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> thank you all so much for the replys. one more question. I live in a community that is very dog friendly and many, many people here have dogs. So when training it is going to be very hard to pick where a dog has not been. In this circumstance what do you recommend do?[/B]


Use a pee pad for now and then transition her to the outside after she's had all her shots. The parvo virus is especially deadly for young puppies.

Here's an article explaining what it is:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=467


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

We have a bricked in patio that no other dogs have access to. If you are training for outside you will need to put your puppy on a leash and keep it to a confined area for pottying meaning you should not walk him around the entire community. The actual walking on a leash is not advised this early and will take him some time to accept.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

> I am a very diligent person and want to get the house breaking done asap. The puppy I will be picking up will have just turned 10 weeks. When do you advise starting the house breaking cycle. When are you supposed to be able to walk your puppy? and what should I do now to prepare him for his upcoming training?[/B]


I took my puppy out in the back yard to potty from day one and not a bit of trouble with illnesses. I also had her around other neighbor's dogs as well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520319
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were lucky.

It certainly isn't advised.


----------

